# urgent answer needed



## ashalan (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an urgent question that needs answering

Firstly I need to tell you the story:

my girlfriend and her family have a person who asks them to look after his rabbits every once in a while. He rents a shed sized place down at some stables. We were feeding them and there's a rabbit in this really dark cage that we inspected and we found that half of his ears have been chewed off by rats and its eye was severly bleeding.

We ended up taking the Rabbit home as it was in such a poor condition and we refuse to give it back. We have warned him about the cage and that it should of been boarded up and never used it again. The land owner has also told him to buck his ideas up but he refuses to listen.

So the question I need to ask is: If we were go to the RSPCA about this issue, who would get the blame, the Land owner or the Pet owner?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Knowing the RSPCA, neither.

The blame lies with the one whos care the rabbit is in. If the owner is the one who deals with the day to day care, then they will be to blame.

Its highly unlikely that the RSPCA will persue anything from a legal standpoint. Especially as the rabbit has been removed.


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

aww that is horrible poor bunny. im not conmpletely sure but if the rspca were involved wouldnt the pet owner been the one to get into trouble because they are he one who are mistreating the animal its not the land owners fault. thats my opinion anyway. hopefully someone who understands the rspca will come along to give you a deffo answer


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you take any photos of the rabbit when it was in the cage? Cos the RSPCA would probably need some proof that the rabbit was kept in those conditions to prosecute. I would still contact the RSPCA. You have nothing to lose. It's the pet owner who would be prosecuted.

Well done for rescuing bun tho. These people should be locked up and the key thrown away :mad2: Are you going to keep him? If not, take hiim to your local rabbit rescue.


----------



## ashalan (Feb 12, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Knowing the RSPCA, neither.
> 
> The blame lies with the one whos care the rabbit is in. If the owner is the one who deals with the day to day care, then they will be to blame.
> 
> Its highly unlikely that the RSPCA will persue anything from a legal standpoint. Especially as the rabbit has been removed.


Problem is that this isn't the only case of a rabbit having his ears bitten off in that cage, not only that but the rabbits only get fed once a day, he waits until their waters are completely empty before refilling them, and he doesn't clean them out enough. He just seems to be bred them for profits and doesn't care about the health of them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ashalan said:


> Problem is that this isn't the only case of a rabbit having his ears bitten off in that cage, not only that but the rabbits only get fed once a day, he waits until their waters are completely empty before refilling them, and he doesn't clean them out enough. He just seems to be bred them for profits and doesn't care about the health of them.


It would be him, not the landowner thats responsible.

Report him.


----------



## ashalan (Feb 12, 2010)

helebelina said:


> Did you take any photos of the rabbit when it was in the cage? Cos the RSPCA would probably need some proof that the rabbit was kept in those conditions to prosecute. I would still contact the RSPCA. You have nothing to lose. It's the pet owner who would be prosecuted.
> 
> Well done for rescuing bun tho. These people should be locked up and the key thrown away :mad2: Are you going to keep him? If not, take hiim to your local rabbit rescue.


We took a picture of the Rabbit after giving it abit of a clear-up (the picture is in her room), it wasn't struggling and looks as though it still in shock, we think it might have blindness in the bloody eye. half of the top of its head has been bitten, and the non-bloody eye is hardly visable through the skin thats fallen of the top of its head


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you need to get it to a vet - for a full account of its injuries and any treatment needed. Then the vet report can be used as evidence. There is a certain disease in rabbits that can cause similar disfigurement known as Schmorl's Disease, and that occurs in very dirty conditions with poor or no hygiene, so it may be as well to check that out.

If it has been caused by rats then there may be some liability on the landowner, as it would be their responsibility in law to prevent/deal with a rat problem.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

hmy: :crying: oh my gosh that is horrible, that poor bunny  surely it would be his responsibility not the person that owns the land.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I have nothing to add on who to report it too and who to report, I just wanted to say I hope you can get the little bun to a vets and get it treated and healthy again.


----------



## ashalan (Feb 12, 2010)

well I'm afraid to say this but unfortunately he's now dead.... , he didn't even last 2 hours after we got him, I hate it when things like this happen .


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

ashalan said:


> well I'm afraid to say this but unfortunately he's now dead.... , he didn't even last 2 hours after we got him, I hate it when things like this happen .


Aw, I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor little bun. Things like this make me cry. It's so awful. Please report him. I hope he gets everything he deserves. good luck.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ashalan said:


> well I'm afraid to say this but unfortunately he's now dead.... , he didn't even last 2 hours after we got him, I hate it when things like this happen .


I am sorry to hear that... 
Might be an idea to still see if the vets can offer some sort of opinion on cause of death. If it is Schmorl's disease then the owner is liable and the other rabbits are at risk.

If it is rats then the landowner is liable if they can't show they have taken action about a rat infestation.

In my experience (in the past), rats will attack the eyes first, but can only manage to kill babies & guinea pigs. Most adult rabbits can see off rats and get away with just a bite or two. Missing ears doesn't quite ring true, so I would get a professional opinion.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor little bun. Things like this make me cry. It's so awful. Please report him. I hope he gets everything he deserves. good luck.


If it is genuinely due to wild rats then the owner may not be liable, it could be the landowner.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you have shown this rabbit love, warmth and kindness. 

you need to report this situation to the RSPCA immediately stating the other rabbtis lives are at risk! they will then do something. Unfortunatly the RSPCA are underfunded and there for under staffed, unless its an emergency and depending on your area it can take a while to help. 

Failing this I would personally remove all rabbits with the help of another rescue.

please do something!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Report him please, thats disgusting, poor bun


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Eradibait is effective in controlling rats and is safe to use around all non rodents


----------

